# Ideas on taking more birds??



## gonecrowin1 (Oct 25, 2005)

I was out this last weekend with 3 buddies and we managed to come up with 2 birds all weekend. We had a couple of occasions where we had 20-30 birds over us but not with in shooting range. Now we have 5 hard plastic ground decoys and 3 foam decoys that can be clipped to some brush. My question is basically what are we doing wrong?? Not enough decoys, wrong kind of decoys?? We also use electronic calls of which we use a crow and owl fight call, and excited crow call. Maybe thats the problem?? I don't know but any and all help on this would be appreciatied Thanks.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Gone Crowin,
It's a lot harder to hide three guys than it is one or two guys. You have to be able to really hold still until it's time to get the shot off. Crows are very sharp eyed and minded.

You mentioned hanging your crow decoys on brush? Is this all you have, no trees? If you have trees it's much more natural to get them off the ground at least 12 to 15 feet.

When crows hear a recording of a lot of crows doing the cawing they expect to see a lot of crows when they get there. If they can eyeball your setup before they get into range the smarter crows just won't buy it!

Good Hunting.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

